# ONE PIECE MANGA SKIN



## Mugen (Jan 26, 2010)

Well hello everybody its that time again, after a long period of time im back to bring you another skin. This time I went off the Naruto theme to start a series of manga skins. To start off I bring you  This is a much more basic skin with not too many images and details and a bit wider than the others. 

Thats about it for now, please keep your suggestions/comments/opinions coming as Chapter 2 is in the works. Take care for now!


----------



## mootz (Jan 26, 2010)

Not a bad start. I personally prefer darker colored themes though. The white is to much.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, lol at the ad being at the bottom.



Thanks.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

Woa, you finally uploaded it. I love the banner. The images seems a bit 'brushes' but I suppose it goes well with the rest of the layout. I've adblocked all the other banners but this one can stay. :3

Finally a wide skin that doesn't look complete shit~


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Nicely done, my good man.  Reps are, of course, forthcoming.  Just like I hope a TTGL skin is forthcoming as well....

/unsubtle hint

Either way,


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 26, 2010)

fucking kick-ass skin.

now do a naruto one like this and watch the semen drip from my (e-)peen

no srsly 

ooh name colors
i like
red pek


----------



## Munak (Jan 26, 2010)

I've missed the white background, and it being OP just is pek.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice.  I might have to get used to the width, but I'll try it out for a while.  Good work


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice, dislike the wide screen though


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, why are some names red and others black?


Same with thread titles


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 26, 2010)

Chapter 2: MangaCult skin. Right, Mugen?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice.

The screen is abit to wide though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

Make it dark like Kakashi 

Or an Usopp skin 

But noice job nonetheless.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

Shichibukai skin


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Red names = links already clicked

Black names = unclicked links.

You're welcome, person with the question.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Same goes in Current Active Users. Which I know there will be a lot questions about..


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, it looks awesome. Not sure if i'll drag myself away from the orange skin and start using it, though. That could use an update btw.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

I like how this is the only skin that looks better without being in the No Skin group.


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome   It's a bit overwhemling with the white, but I love the width and idea.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

But a Kizaru skin now


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

After trying it for a while, I find I prefer the Kakashi skin to it a bit.  But the KKS skin only beat it by _this_ much.  Once again, nice job Mugen.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> Awesome   It's a bit overwhemling with the white, but I love the width and idea.



Except for the part where the lack of CSS fucks up a little, it's a bit more comfortable to browse when you're in the No Skin group.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it, but the screen's too wide and it's a bit too bright


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not bothered about the width, it's just that it's too bright, maybe beause I'm too used to the other themes. Amazing job though, I'll be using from on.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 26, 2010)

I see you lurking, Mugen~


----------



## Ina (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm gonna use it for a while, but I always go back to Akatsuki skin eventually.


----------



## /root (Jan 26, 2010)

i'd get rid of the red/black hyperlink and just have it a constant black

otherwise gw


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2010)

It's a nice start, I'll use this for a bit. Can't wait to see more OP skins.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 26, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Make it dark like Kakashi
> 
> Or an Usopp skin
> 
> But noice job nonetheless.


Yeah, a dark skin would be nice.


/root said:


> i'd get rid of the red/black hyperlink and just have it a constant black
> 
> otherwise gw



This as well.

I have no problems with the width though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2010)

Get a hot Nami skin and i'll never take it off.

Just don't make it bright orange or pink like that one sakura skin.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 26, 2010)

It's about time we got a One Piece skin. It needs to be darker though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally an OP skin. Good job.A bit too bright for me,but I can get used to it.

Possible Berserk skin in the future?


----------



## Felix (Jan 26, 2010)

This skin is way better than the Kakashi one, I love it, really well done. And it's Widescreen to boot.

Great job Mugen, let me get used to it for a few more days and I'll post my constructive criticism about it


----------



## Sake (Jan 26, 2010)

lol finally, an op skin. i might need to get used to the width, but i don't mind the brightness [would look better if it was a bit darker though]

nice job :]


----------



## abcd (Jan 26, 2010)

ya like other pointed out if the white was a little greyinsh or something it wouldn't hurt my eyes =]

Everything else seems perfect.


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that it has a little too much white but other then that I love it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work, It looks really awesome though would it be possible to make a diff version where its not wide screen thats the only real problem Im having with it

*EDIT:* I second the Kizaru Skin Movement


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2010)

finally an OP skin. this is gonna be my 2nd favorite one. i can't help but saying how good the akatsuki skin was. but this one is nice too.


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 26, 2010)

thats awesome man, the white looks real good and Luffy too.


----------



## Robin (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice, I like it, good start!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bout time we got an OP skin. Looks great, too.


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 26, 2010)

One Piece is now stepping to dominate NF


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 26, 2010)

I love it, it's even wide which is good on my screen.

But why do I see Lola in the top?


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice skin. For the next one I wouldn't mind seeing one using the same color scheme as the akatsuki skin since that is what I had been using except instead of using the Akatsuki color spread as a banner you could use the shichibukai color spread instead.


----------



## Ayakashi (Jan 26, 2010)

I  this skin! It looks great on a wide screen and it's better cuz it's white.


Nice job!


----------



## Tools (Jan 26, 2010)

Yay for One Piece!

I like it a lot- awesome job!


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 26, 2010)

Im glad another skin is uploaded it makes NF better as a whole, nice work man your someone who can make a difference with these skins .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it except for the fact its so wide


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2010)

The Skin is better than the entire manga itself, not that thats hard to accomplish or anything.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2010)

Not cute.

**


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jan 29, 2010)

its nice, love the manga theme! 

now i wanna see a bleach skin 

with yoruichi in it of course


----------



## Ceria (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool OP skin, works good with transparent sigs


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, love the OP skin, my new permanant default =)



Mider T said:


> The Skin is better than the entire manga itself, not that thats hard to accomplish or anything.



Then this skin must be better then any manga you've read


----------



## firefist (Jan 29, 2010)

The white looks awesome on it.
Don't like the header that much. Why choosing a scene from Thriller Bark, where there are far better scenes to choose from? But maybe that's just me.
I like it


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 29, 2010)

the two new skins are awesome and its so cool to the eyes...i jsut wished they could do that to the Naruto skins...can someone make an ANBU skin like this


----------



## Pipe (Jan 29, 2010)

fuck yeah this new skin is full of win


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Jan 29, 2010)

wow!! its nice


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 29, 2010)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> Cool OP skin, works good with transparent sigs



Works great with transparent anything. My FC I just started as a transparent banner, it looks awesome!


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

An awesome idea, even though the screen's a bit too wide and the whiteness..!


----------



## firefist (Jan 30, 2010)

Am I the only one who finds the colors for already-clicked and new-post topics irritating?
I would find it better if the red and black would switch.


----------



## Distance (Jan 31, 2010)

This skin is the sex.


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 31, 2010)

this skin is the reason i joined >.>


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2010)

Yay! Finally a One Piece skin!

Now let the transition from Naruto Fan to One Piece Fan start. 

(I kid, duh)


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Wow, love the OP skin, my new permanant default =)
> 
> 
> 
> Then this skin must be better then any manga you've read



It's one of the worse.  Can't wait until they make a Bleach skin, now there's a great manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow . You never stop trolling , do you ?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 31, 2010)

It nice and all, but where's the updated 'Naruto' skin?


----------



## swindleroz (Feb 1, 2010)

a dark shicibukai theme would be good


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome no more Naruto skin. In with OP. Now we need a Hellsing skin....that would be the shit.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, its very pretty.


----------



## Jade (Mar 23, 2010)

Just realized there was one...I like.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good, but could do with some better buttons. I could always try to make some for you.


----------



## oturan ikamuzu (Mar 23, 2010)

wow!! it's very nice!! 
*AWESOME!! *


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 24, 2010)

The banner and the bottom of the page look awesome but the rest of the page makes me want to puke. There's nothing there.


----------



## fhgh (Mar 25, 2010)

thanksssssss wow best web


----------



## Anarch (Apr 2, 2010)

switched to this permanently.


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Apr 2, 2010)

I like this skin very much. I am making it as my NF's style permanently.  Thanks for this OP skin!


----------



## UX7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Skin is awesome the only thing will be instead of white background a ocean like color  So we get the One Piece feeling :33


----------



## Nami (Apr 5, 2010)

An OP skin pek It is a bit bright and I agree that it would be better if red and black of titles would switch; but it is still a great skin so it won't be hard to get used to it. Definitely my new permanant skin.


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 5, 2010)

Its awesome


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 28, 2010)

Sweet thanks this is my new skin


----------



## mangakagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

il be using this from now on, thank you so much!


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2010)

I love this theme because it is a One Piece theme.  However, there exists a problem with the color choice.  Everything is white.  It hurts my eyes to just look at the damn screen.  Luckily I found a solution by using Stylish for Firefox.  Stylish allows me to change the color to my tastes.  Unfortunately it is only for Firefox.  :ho  

The following image the result of 30 seconds.



So much better isn't it?  

*Five Easy Steps to Remove the pain inducing whiteness.* 

1)  Download Stylish from .

2)  Install the skin.

3)  Go on Tools -> Add-ons -> UserStyles (Should be at top right)

4)  Click on "Write New Style"

5)  Copy and paste the following.


*Spoiler*: __ 



@-moz-document domain("forums.narutofan.com") {

body, .tooltip, .loggedin {
background-color:#330000 !important;
color: #cccccc/*cce1cf*/ !important;
}

.page
{
	background: #330000 !important;
	color: #93BE91;
}


}





Do all that and you can remove the biggest flaw of this Theme.  

If you wish to use a different color just ask me or edit the code yourself.  I will change the colors for the whole theme when I wake up after going to sleep.

*WARNING:  Do Not Use This With Other Themes Especially The Sasuke Theme.  The code I wrote does not work too well with the other themes.  Eventually I'll get to them, but as of now I suggest that you don't use it with those themes.*

If something is not working correctly just tell me and I'll try to help you.


----------



## Beankyu (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, its really kool.
Thanks a lot, PF


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2011)

When I click on the link, I just see "can't find server"


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Sarahmint said:


> When I click on the link, I just see "can't find server"



The link is outdated, the domain for NF was changed long after this skin was made but no one bothered to update this.

The proper link would be the following:


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> The link is outdated, the domain for NF was changed long after this skin was made but no one bothered to update this.
> 
> The proper link would be the following:



I love you. :33
Also will this screw up my computer? How do I change this back to the original skin?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> I love you. :33
> Also will this screw up my computer? How do I change this back to the original skin?



It won't screw up your computer at all.

To change back to the original skin all you have to do is scroll all the way to the bottom.  There should be a drop down box, towards the bottom left, saying MangaOnePiece Wide, click on it and select Orange.  That'll change the skin to the original one for you.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 19, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It won't screw up your computer at all.
> 
> To change back to the original skin all you have to do is scroll all the way to the bottom.  There should be a drop down box, towards the bottom left, saying MangaOnePiece Wide, click on it and select Orange.  That'll change the skin to the original one for you.



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## alexajon (Sep 26, 2011)

nice themes 
All those are really so cool!
I like it


----------



## kakui naruto (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm from China


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 27, 2011)

Problem loading page - ohh.. crap >.>


----------



## violentrl (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the best thing that has happened to this forum  because it's One Piece, the best manga ever.

Now to change the forum name to OnePieceForums


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2011)

violentrl said:


> This is the best thing that has happened to this forum  because it's One Piece, the best manga ever.
> 
> Now to change the forum name to OnePieceForums



You never changed at all did ya? 

And changing the forum name is unnecessary... The forum equivelent to Narutoforums would be Arlong Park Forums.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 27, 2011)

This thread is making my trigger finger itch.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't work for me


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Didn't work for me





Try it now.


----------



## Navaro (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love this theme because it is a One Piece theme.  However, there exists a problem with the color choice.  Everything is white.  It hurts my eyes to just look at the damn screen.  Luckily I found a solution by using Stylish for Firefox.  Stylish allows me to change the color to my tastes.  Unfortunately it is only for Firefox.  :ho
> 
> The following image the result of 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



I use chrome, i guess that plug in doesnt work with chrome because it is FF..

Do you know if there is a Chrome prog that i can use? Because i dont know what it has to do :S


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Navaro said:


> I use chrome, i guess that plug in doesnt work with chrome because it is FF..
> 
> Do you know if there is a Chrome prog that i can use? Because i dont know what it has to do :S



There is a Chrome version of Stylish. 



Also, check the following thread for better skins to use.


----------



## Navaro (Sep 29, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I love this theme because it is a One Piece theme.  However, there exists a problem with the color choice.  Everything is white.  It hurts my eyes to just look at the damn screen.  Luckily I found a solution by using Stylish for Firefox.  Stylish allows me to change the color to my tastes.  Unfortunately it is only for Firefox.  :ho
> 
> The following image the result of 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



I tried this with and without the bolded line, but it stays white. (chrome)

I cant find any other OP style so i stay with this one


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2011)

Navaro said:


> I tried this with and without the bolded line, but it stays white. (chrome)
> 
> I cant find any other OP style so i stay with this one



Did you remove the } all the way at the end when you removed the bolded and did you enable the skin?


----------



## Navaro (Sep 30, 2011)

I had it enabled.
The { } At the beginning and the end where the problem. I asumed that they had to stay. Because with the program language i have had the code has to be within {} 

Thanks anyway. 

Do you know if there are more OP skins, If i understand the OP right he was making another op skin in 2010? Where can i find that one?

ps is it also possible to exclude sites? my hotmail is pretty fucked up right now :S


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Try it now.


thanks.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

> Where can i find that one?



It doesn't exist since he never made it.  



> ps is it also possible to exclude sites?



Edit the style and look for the part right below the code that says Applies to.  Click on the specify button to the right of it and from the drop down box select URLs on the Domain and type  to have the code only apply for NF.


----------



## Navaro (Sep 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It doesn't exist since he never made it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit the style and look for the part right below the code that says Applies to.  Click on the specify button to the right of it and from the drop down box select URLs on the Domain and type  to have the code only apply for NF.


I have this, so whats wrong :/ I saved it reloaded the page still white on NF, hotmail is normal anyway


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

Get rid of the http:// in the URL since that is what is causing the problem.


----------



## Navaro (Sep 30, 2011)

it works thx


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow it's awesome but super wide any chance that could change?


----------



## Jasminecent (Jun 21, 2012)

This are cool skins, thanks for sharing it


----------



## fredchirsty (Dec 7, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Wow it's awesome but super wide any chance that could change?



Yup it could be charge...


----------



## mcmmaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Ah crap, how do i revert this OP skin, accidentally clicked on the link and now its forcing me into this new layout every time i come on the site, would like to turn it back to the original layout.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

mcmmaster said:


> Ah crap, how do i revert this OP skin, accidentally clicked on the link and now its forcing me into this new layout every time i come on the site, would like to turn it back to the original layout.



1) Click on the following link:



2) Scroll all the way down to Miscellaneous Options and change your skin from the Forum Skin drop down box. 

That or change your skin from the drop down box all the way at the bottom left of any page.


----------



## mcmmaster (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Solaris


----------

